# Pigeon adoption



## jchamp7176 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I posted on this board a few months back after discovering an abandoned baby pigeon on my balcony. I'm proud, although deeply sad, to report that my little guy grew up just fine and left the "nest." He hung out on the balcony for quite some time before he decided to take off last week. Have not seen him since.

I realize, of course, that this is exactly what one would hope for with a wild bird. But I must admit to a bad case of empty nest syndrome. He became very friendly with me.

Anyhow, the point now is that I would like to adopt a domestic pigeon. What are the best ways to go about adopting one? Do they require a large amount of space (should they be kept out doors as opposed to indoors, that kind of thing). 

I currently live in Denver, Colorado. Any ideas on where to find an adoption service in my area? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you want 2500 of them..just kidding...I'am sure someone will be along to give you a place to start...many need homes..a pair would be nice, but I would get set up first on where you want to keep them. and read as much info here as you can....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/giving-away-birds-27921.html
Maybe this person would ship.
Another good source is Pet Finders. If you Google them, you will find them. They have pets in your area and probably pigeons.
Yet another option would be Craig's list.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

We keep a pair of small pigeons indoors...they spend the night in an animal cage (small rabbit sized about 2 feet long and 18 inches wide) but during the day my daughter puts the cage in her bathroom with the door shut, opens the cage door and the birds fly out and perch on the top of her shower door or the window sill for the day. They are polite enough to perch with their tails over the INTERIOR of the shower so poops are just rinsed away. She leaves a bowl of seed and one of water on the sink for casual baths. At night, they hop into her hand and get placed back into the cage. On the other end of the spectrum I have a 10 x 20' loft outdoors with 32 pigeons and another with 12 ringneck doves...The lesson, these birds can take up as much or as little space as you have room for. (within some fairly broad limitations)...and almost all of them are rescues from local shelters. Good luck...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*I Think THere IS A Bird In SE Denver Needing A Home ..*

Check the adoption forum .. I think there is a pigeon in SE Denver needing a home.

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Found this on another post - might be worth a call. Good luck  

Colorado State Pigeon Assoc., Cecil Ratley, 6280 Zephyr St., Arvado, Co (303) 421-4330

You might also try these guys to see if they can point you in the right direction as well. This is the racing pigeon club.

NORTHERN COLORADO FLYERS 
Club Secretary : STEVE CASE 
City : NUNN 
State : CO 
Phone No. : 970-405-5099


----------



## jchamp7176 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the help and suggestions, guys/gals. Truly appreciate it. I plan to contact some of the numbers listed here, and I've also started searching Craig's list in my area. 

Fingers crossed.  And thanks again!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you have to keep us posted and post pic when you get yours!


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I adopted my pigeon from one of the local Denver animal shelters, the Denver Dumb Friends League. They post photos of animals they have up for adoption (actually all the local shelters do), and the pigeon was in the "small animals" category.

If you go to http://www.petharbor.com, you can search for adoptable animals in your area. (A note: sometimes they have pigeons in the "fowl" category, and sometimes in the "domestic" category.) That is how I found a ringneck dove to adopt, from the Adams County Animal Shelter.

Another option: I know of a man in Denver who races pigeons, and had some babies born a couple weeks ago, and he was looking to sell them, so if you are interested in his phone number, send me a private note.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Nancy, I appreciate you posting that information.


----------

